# CareFresh? And other bedding questions



## Phoenix13 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey everyone! I'm looking for bedding for when I adopt my ratties. What have you found to be your favorite brand? I've heard to never use CareFresh, but why is it so bad? Also, Aspen bedding seems to have good reviews.
Thank you, 
Phoenix13


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I use fleece. Get at least two sets of it per cage and swap it out every few days. (I try to keep three.) You can wash it over and over, and a cage set can last you a few months if you take good care of it. It doesn't do anything for the smell, though, so you have to be diligent in cleaning. But! You don't have to worry about dust and other additives.


----------



## Phoenix13 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank you! I have heard of using fleece before, and I would love to. I'm just wondering if it's pointless to use when I first adopt my rats, as they won't be litter trained. Does that make a difference?

Thank you


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

What kind of rat cage do you have?


----------



## mghemm437 (Nov 19, 2015)

Just be careful with Aspen, it can be very dusty, especially the brand they sell at Petsmart. I use a the CritterCare paper bedding sold at Walmart, which is similar to Care Fresh, in my girls' litter box. Though they seem to find it quite comfy to sleep in, so I will be switching.

I have heard good things about the Drs. Foster and Smith brand of Aspen that they sell on their website, and it's really cheap, you just have to pay shipping.


----------



## Phoenix13 (Apr 18, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> What kind of rat cage do you have?


I am planning on getting the single story midwest critter nation, found here: http://www.amazon.com/MidWest-Critter-Nation-Animal-Habitat/dp/B001NJ0DAE.


----------



## Phoenix13 (Apr 18, 2016)

mghemm437 said:


> Just be careful with Aspen, it can be very dusty, especially the brand they sell at Petsmart. I use a the CritterCare paper bedding sold at Walmart, which is similar to Care Fresh, in my girls' litter box. Though they seem to find it quite comfy to sleep in, so I will be switching.
> 
> I have heard good things about the Drs. Foster and Smith brand of Aspen that they sell on their website, and it's really cheap, you just have to pay shipping.


Thank you! I'll give it a look


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Phoenix13 said:


> I am planning on getting the single story midwest critter nation, found here: http://www.amazon.com/MidWest-Critter-Nation-Animal-Habitat/dp/B001NJ0DAE.


Ok then you have a few options:

1) fleece with something absorbent underneath like U-Haul pads. I have a double critter nation, and hated that option. Smelled bad too quickly and rats were sleeping below the fleece and getting porphyrin around their eyes and nose as a result of breathing in the urine.

2) use something else as a liner that absorb the urine better, smell less, and don't encourage rats to go sleep below it/destroy it. That is what I did for the half levels and upper level.

3) Use a Home Depot cement mixing tub and using litter. That's what I did on the lower level and probably will it to on the upper level soon. There are also the Bass pans.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I would stay away from Carefresh and Yesterday News. Kaytee cozy, dust-free aspen, Eco bedding are better options. There other safe options but those are the ones I have experience with. Be careful with litter with baking soda in it, make sure your rats don't eat or chew it and that it isn't dusty.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I've been very happy using fleece, but my rats are litter box trained and they don't pull it up if it's well secured. I use unscented puppy training pads under two layers of fleece. I don't have any problems with odors as long as I change out the litter box.

A link for using fleece properly

https://www.guineapigcages.com/forum...ject-The-Study

I'm working on a habitat guide for the beginners guide in progress, since you're interested in fleece, I'll copy what I have here.


----------



## Phoenix13 (Apr 18, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> I would stay away from Carefresh and Yesterday News. Kaytee cozy, dust-free aspen, Eco bedding are better options. There other safe options but those are the ones I have experience with. Be careful with litter with baking soda in it, make sure your rats don't eat or chew it and that it isn't dusty.


Thank you for both of your answers! I'll look into these brands and decide which to use ;D


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

_Fleece
_
Should be 100% polyester, wicks urine down
Absorbent layer should be placed under fleece soak to up urineFleece Pros​No litter to get tossed out of the cage
Easier to clean floors of cage
I personally think it's easier on the feet
More fun to decorate the cage
Relatively inexpensive
Can be reused​Cons​Not always easy to secure it well to the floors and shelves
Some rats will pull it up, chew on it and burrow under it, especially if it's not well secured
Little or no odor control if not used properly
Takes more time to set up
Not good if rats don't use the litter box​Notes​Attaching the 'hook' side of Velcro to the bottom side of shelves helps keep fleece in place and seems to discourage chewing and burrowing
Probably best used in large cages
Using fabric softener will decrease wicking ability of fleece
Scent free puppy training pads can be used IF your rats are not chewers
For more details and recommendations for fleece
https://www.guineapigcages.com/forum...ject-The-Study​


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

catty-ratty said:


> _Fleece_ Should be 100% polyester, wicks urine down Absorbent layer should be placed under fleece soak to up urineFleece Pros​No litter to get tossed out of the cage Easier to clean floors of cage I personally think it's easier on the feet More fun to decorate the cage Relatively inexpensive Can be reused​Cons​Not always easy to secure it well to the floors and shelves Some rats will pull it up, chew on it and burrow under it, especially if it's not well secured Little or no odor control if not used properly Takes more time to set up Not good if rats don't use the litter box​Notes​Attaching the 'hook' side of Velcro to the bottom side of shelves helps keep fleece in place and seems to discourage chewing and burrowing Probably best used in large cages Using fabric softener will decrease wicking ability of fleece Scent free puppy training pads can be used IF your rats are not chewers For more details and recommendations for fleece https://www.guineapigcages.com/forum...ject-The-Study​


You might have put it somewhere in your guide but if not make sure to say that the fleece needs to by washed with scent-free laundry detergent. It usually says "free and clear" on it.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Of the 15+ rats I've had, only one was 100% potty trained. They're most likely going to pee on it anyway. Oh, and if you go to Joann's on the right day and aren't picky about aesthetics, you can get great deals. I just made off with 2 yards of cotton and 9 yards of blizzard fleece for under $30.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeah Joanne is great for cheap fleece. I'll also mention that dig boxes help reduce the desire to burrow in the fleece bedding because you're giving them a better digging option to begin with. This is NOT a guarantee though as personality plays a major role. Besides, I provide a second layer of fleece with the corners cut away so they can still burrow while staying on top of the bottom layer of fleece.


----------

